# Lexus Mark Levinson amp replacement/solution



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi.I have 08 Lexus LS 460 and my Levi son amp went south.it have buzzing sound and not working.
I called United Radio in Syracuse NY and been quoted $750 for repair.
Do I have any other option to make things work? Maybe aftermarket amp or anyone know about other solution?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

how do you know that buzzing sound amp related?


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

That's what dealer says.Also they are pretty common to failure


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`d leave ML system alone it`s quite good for factory system.
I`m sure one of our resident repairman will fix it for a very reasonable money.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

That would be great if someone will fix it more reasonable
Thank you


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with Victor, post in the tech section that you're looking for a repair. Even if it runs you $500.00, you are still ahead of the game.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> I agree with Victor, post in the tech section that you're looking for a repair. Even if it runs you $500.00, you are still ahead of the game.


I think it will be even less than that.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Nobody yet to fix.we will see


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

I have an 2007 is350 with the Mark Levinson audio system.
If you are moderately good with tools and such it is easy to swap a bad amp with a good amp (new or used).
All you need is a 10mm and 12mm socket and either good thumbnails or a flathead screw driver to pop the catch on the 5 wiring harness clips that attach to the side of the amp.
On eBay today there are several amps ranging from $380-$500 that looked like a clean swap (and there were several $900+ but that is way too much)

The Mark Levinson is the best "stock" audio system I have heard in a car. That said I am 20 months into a 6 week upgrade to my Mark Levinson system (having eventually removed every audio aspect of the system while retaining the GPS/Environmental controls).

I would advise against "changing" the system other than to replace broken speakers/amps/transport/etc...unless you really want to spend a good deal of time learning Toyotas DPS management, wiring, timing, angles etc...


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

There are good amount of ML amps for Lexus on ebay, I am not sure which fits your application. Direct swap should not be too hard.


----------



## M5rRahuL (Aug 6, 2018)

Just wish my ML system had some low end bass!!


----------

